# nice Silver King on ebay



## chitown (Jan 27, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/SILVER-KING-MONARK-/170596198487?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b8536857


----------



## cruiserbikekid (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet ! any guesses on what the reserve might be?


----------



## kingsilver (Feb 6, 2011)

3,500. has some wrong parts for '36  sk m1 boys deluxe.


----------

